# La Flor Dominicana Ltd. El Museo Cigar Review - Very Nice Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this smoke for my anniversary. True to La Flor, the construction, draw and overall smoke were outstanding. At 30.00 I was expecting a bit more....

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ltd. El Museo Cigar Review - Very Nice Cigar


----------

